# Creep Acres Home Haunt 2013



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

After sitting dormant almost two months after Halloween, I've decided to finally hop online and let you guys know how everything went!

For starters, here's the link to the full walkthrough of the haunt via YouTube






2013 was AMAZING for us, by far our best turnout ever. I'm super proud of how all the scenes turned out; yes there were some that I didn't have as much time to invest in as others but overall the set design this year was right where I've always wanted it. I'll upload a few photos below, but there's a whole album over on our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.609275075780565.1073741831.406650056043069&type=3 if you want to see everything!

The exit facade from the slaughterhouse, which created one of the walls of the queue:









The main facade of Charlie's Auto Repair, where guests were split into groups and sent into the haunt proper:









Facade of the tool shed in one of the back areas of the haunt:









Swamp shack facade:









Inside the slaughterhouse finale:









All in all, it was a phenomenal year! We raised $494 for the Colorado Flood Relief efforts and it was a great way to go out with a bang before college.

Thanks for checking it out! Comments and feedback are always appreciated!

-Collin


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

First off, super job on your charity fund raising! We definitely need more great kids like you!!!!! Second, your set up looked super! Nice job on all the details you added. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is ridiculously well done. I love how you didn't just cram store bought props into the maze and call it a day like so many so called "professional haunts" down by me at least. The attention to detail is just great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scariest part was those tighty whities


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> The scariest part was those tighty whities


Yes it was!!! The funny thing though is that the undies were one of the most memorable things for guests, beyond everything else! I guess people just remember off color humor like that.


----------

